# yellow lab?



## jhicks (Mar 18, 2009)

i have what looks like a yellow lab but with out the black stripe, Is it a hybrid? the guy at the lfs told me it was a female yellow lab , but i thought all lab were same color


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

bad batch or yellow lab red zebra hybrid, have one just like it


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Could be another species entirely depending on your definition of "looks like a lab"...but any lab without a black stripe in the dorsal is a hybrid, yes.


----------



## jhicks (Mar 18, 2009)

here the picture what do think hybrid or what?[/img]


----------



## jhicks (Mar 18, 2009)

i think that the blue ones are cobalt zebra 
here is the link to the porfiles am i right?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=787


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes, the lab is a hybrid, and yes, the blue appear to be cobalts.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

SinisterKisses said:


> Yes, the lab is a hybrid, and yes, the blue appear to be cobalts.


i second that notion


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

That lab. caeruleus does appear to be a hybrid.

With that said can we please quit spreading the false rumor that all labs that do not have the black submarginal band are hydrids? That is absolutely not true. What would be more accurate is that the most commonly available collection location(s) for labidochromis caeruleus if wild or properly bred should display a black submarginal band in the dorsal and anal fins.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

wow, i have never seen a lab that yellow. Nice looking fish though; hybrid or not!


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks like a yellow lab/red zebra mix. I had one like this and just died recently.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> wow, i have never seen a lab that yellow. Nice looking fish though; hybrid or not!


To be honest, I don't see the point. Sure they are colourful, but they are not more attractive than a nice bred Yellow Lab, it is just another product for them to sell at Petsmart.


----------

